# {RESOLVED} VMM32.vxd Deleted



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I goofed up and deleted VMM.32 VXD (long story) and put it in the recycle bin....now of course windows won't run...is there any way to save a reinstall, or do I have to do a system restore ?

This is one of the wonderfull Compaqs that stores win 98 in the cab files.... so I will have to start with a "new PC" if I can't get the file back !!...I have access to this pc wich is also in the home, so will be waiting for the verdict !!... ...Rhett


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

If VMM32.VXD is still in the recycle bin, you can easily restore it.
If it is gone and you have access to another pc with the same OS, you can simply copy the file to a floppy and put it in your Windows\System folder.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

since I can't boot to windows (even in safe mode), is there specific dos commands i need to use....

I have another copy of the file on floppy from a win98 system (this computers), but I am unsure if this will work...thanks for the help...Rhett


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

rhett ya goof, ok now boot to the c: prompt, change to the floppy drive c:>\a:, at the a: prompt this without the quotes enter
"copy vmm32.vxd c:\windows\system", reboot, done deal!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

From the command prompt have you tried navigating to the recycle bin and moving the file back to c:\windows\system

Not sure but I seem to remember that file was unique on each pc, could be wrong


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Now, to be sure I am not going to have trouble with this E-Machine vxd file, should i restore the compaq one from the recycle bin, and if so...do i delete the VXD file I just installed first... ..... I read somewhere that Brian was correct and this fix (swapping files) does not always work...Rhett

PS JIMI...You DA Man !


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

If you are actually back up and running now, you want to restore the VMM file that is in your recycle bin. 
You may not be having any problems now, AND, may never have any problems. BUT, that file is built at installation time and is specific to the configuration of that PC.

You "could" have recovered the file via DOS. Files in the bin are prefixed by DC. 
So, unless you have a "ton" of large files there (such that you couldn't pick out the right file), you could have copied/renamed the file from C:\Recycled to \Windows\System.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I went in and renamed the VMM32.VXD to VMM32.VXD old, then deleted it and restored the origonal, rebooted and could get online but no pages would show, ran the I/E repair tool, and all is well, thanks again...dos is my enemy ...Rhett

PS..you can mark this one solved !!


----------

